
Google Drive Becoming “Sync” and “Backup” - ISL
https://www.cnet.com/news/update-now-google-drive-dies-next-march-backup-and-sync/
======
guelo
Ugh. I pay Google for extra Drive storage but this is going to prompt me to
switch back to Dropbox. I have no idea if this new product is going to screw
up the way I have things carefully setup.

Google products are always so mysterious and opaque, with little to awful
documentation, and little to no configurability or programmability. I'm sick
and tired of them.

~~~
dragonwriter
From the actual descriptions in the various articles (including the Backup and
Sync help pages, and the July announcement of Backup and Sync availability),
“Backup and Sync” is basically a rename of the Drive desktop app, with more
configurability of sync-ing behavior (locations, handling of deletions, etc.)

See, especially,
[https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2374987?co=GENIE.Pla...](https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2374987?co=GENIE.Platform%3DDesktop&oco=0)

------
sosa2k
This is misleading. They are only changing the desktop app. For me, not much
changes.

